# Removing plastic center console



## cesfly (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi guys, I have a 2007 Frontier and I am trying to remove the center console ( around the gear shifter) so I can run an MP3 jack into it. Anyone know how this comes off? Thanks!


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

most of the times on newer cars and trucks that have plastic covers over the screws...dont know much about that new of truck so i am am not mcuh help just wanted to reply so you know that your first post was a successful one


----------



## cesfly (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks _ I finally figured it out- It really just pops off. I had to just muster up enough courage to try


----------

